

NexusUI – A JavaScript library of audio interface components - anigbrowl
http://www.nexusosc.com/nexusTutorials/

======
chrislo
Another interesting project along these lines is interface.js

[http://www.charlie-roberts.com/interface/index.html](http://www.charlie-
roberts.com/interface/index.html)

It provides a api for specifying which elements you'd like in your interface,
and then handles the layout of those for you.

~~~
flummingbird
Charlie Roberts kicks ass

------
ericcholis
Is it just me, or is the radial control counter-intuitive? The control
suggests that you change the value by moving in a circle. But, the actual
motion required to change the value is more like a vertical slider.

~~~
likeclockwork
This is common behavior for a software knob in my experience. I've used very
few programs that actually expected you to go in a circle and found that
motion to be a hassle to perform with a mouse.

~~~
onion2k
It'd make more sense to set the value of the knob to be the angle between the
centre of the control and the mouse position.

~~~
anigbrowl
It turns out that most people don't like this in practice. In software where
that behavior is implemented people ask for the option to make linear
movements. For making electronic music many people don't want to set and
forget a parameter, but vary it continuously, and angular adjustment is not
convenient. Vertical/horizontal fader controls are popular for some parameters
(eg envelope adjustment or crossfading between two sources), and hated for
others (eg EQ).

~~~
anigbrowl
Downvoted for providing factual information...impressive.

------
flummingbird
Here are some tutorials to get started with, There are Audio examples in the
full download package. Thanks for your interest:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54Nk6EIwuXI&list=UUgXNsn5yeK...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54Nk6EIwuXI&list=UUgXNsn5yeKQ8bMgwp4Nkn6w)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1_S8z0IOvs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1_S8z0IOvs)

------
valdiorn
Nice! I am definitely going to play around with this. I've been thinking about
doing a proof of concept VST plugin with a JS/Html interface for a while now,
this would make my job a lot easiers.

One question,though... Licence?

~~~
chrislo
On the github page for the project it says:

License: NexusUI is licensed as open source software under the terms of the
"New BSD License",
[http://creativecommons.org/licenses/BSD/](http://creativecommons.org/licenses/BSD/)

[https://github.com/lsu-emdm/nexusUI](https://github.com/lsu-emdm/nexusUI)

------
dgellow
Nice work! I think I will play with it during my next hackathon.

------
joeyspn
Cool! I was looking for something like this for a side project..

------
TeeWEE
Anybody has a link to an project that usese this that actually has sound
output?

~~~
thoughtpalette
Looking for this as well.

~~~
flummingbird
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3Qb-
wZLeA4&list=UUgXNsn5yeK...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3Qb-
wZLeA4&list=UUgXNsn5yeKQ8bMgwp4Nkn6w)

~~~
thoughtpalette
Thanks, looks great.

